# Can't Install Kodak EasyShare



## dcb001 (Dec 27, 2007)

Every time I try to install EasyShare (from the CD as well as internet) I get the same error message:

Setup failed while attempting to install a package.
Kodak EasyShare was unable to finish your task. (Error code 1601x17x2951053040x)

Any suggestions?


----------



## ymfoster (Sep 16, 2004)

dcb001 said:


> Every time I try to install EasyShare (from the CD as well as internet) I get the same error message:
> 
> Setup failed while attempting to install a package.
> Kodak EasyShare was unable to finish your task. (Error code 1601x17x2951053040x)
> ...


Try here at Kodak 

http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=10&pq-locale=en_AU&_requestid=6681


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Easy share sucks anyway.
Get Picasa from Google. It's all you need:
http://picasa.google.com/download/


----------



## dcb001 (Dec 27, 2007)

I tried kodak.com and was unsuccessful. I installed Picasa, but it doesn't recognize my camera. i guess the driver is only available through easyshare.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Your camera should show up in "My Computer" as a drive ... when connected via USB.
You should be able to download the pics from there ... no software/drivers needed.


----------



## dcb001 (Dec 27, 2007)

It doesn't.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Did you try the Import" link in Picasa?
I've never seen a camera not recognized by Picasa. It may show up there as a drive also.


----------



## stormyonell (Dec 3, 2007)

Agreed, Easy Share is awful. It uses alot of resources and rarely works as it should. 
If you still want to install it, turn off any anti virus, anti sypware and firewall and try the install again. SOmething is blocking it. If you are in Vista, you may need to right click in the set up file and choose to run it as Administrator, even if you are logged in as an admin.

As Noyb said, the camera should show up as a drive when plugged in via USB. Make sure it is turned on, too.

If it is still not recognized, try another USB port. Try another USB device and see if the USB is functioning propery.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

This MS KB article allegedly applies to your situation:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/902330
It looks worth trying.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

what Operating system are you using?

camera model would be of a big help...

the camera must be in the correct mode to be recognized...read the manual to be sure...


----------



## dcb001 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hughv, I tried both front usb ports and I know both work. I checked Import again and still, nothing. I've tried everything from that MS KB article, and I don't have any of those programs. However, I wouldn't outrule spyware in general. I'm also having trouble registering a new Nano and, now, Microsoft Defender. So there's gotta be something else going on. Would HijackThis help?

XP Pro SP2 (can't repair from sp1 disc)
Camera is a Kodak M853
The manual is useless, but I did check to make sure the mode was correct.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy again

I'm not the gospel here but... from everything I have read if a semi-disposible camera such as that is not recognized my an XP OS as a removeable drive when plugged in via usb then something is wrong...

If you call Kodak and they say it is manditory to install their software for the camera to work I would send it back and call the local consumer advocates office

how old is the camera?

"The manual is useless," I wish I had a nickel for everytime I have heard that...


----------



## dcb001 (Dec 27, 2007)

The camera is brand new.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

If you are sure you are doing everything correct and it's not working...Take it back pronto

Make them make it work


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

OK dumb question... you are turning the camera on after you plug it into the usb aren't you?


----------



## dcb001 (Dec 27, 2007)

It's on, but I don't think the camera is the problem, because I'm just having trouble installing the software.


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Well apart from the software issue, your PC is not recognising your camera, even if it can't load the driver it should give you a message telling you that 'it can't find the driver'. So if the USB socket is working, then either the cable or the camera has a faulty connection.

This is an aside to the software problem.

PP


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

dcb001 said:


> because I'm just having trouble installing the software.


One more time... You do not need the software to move pictures from the camera to the computer... Kodacrap software is quite possibly the worst and most invasive imaging software available and should be avoided at all cost...


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

buck52 said:


> One more time... You do not need the software to move pictures from the camera to the computer... Kodacrap software is quite possibly the worst and most invasive imaging software available and should be avoided at all cost...


I second and third that.
I've uninstalled this software many times, and one of my friends tells me it's his second most performed task.
You don't need it, and you don't want it.


----------



## dcb001 (Dec 27, 2007)

I understand that, but I want to make sure that it isn't my pc's fault that the camera itself isn't working.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Can you take the camera back to the store and have them show you how ... on one of their demo Computers ??
Maybe a friends computer ... or the sales staff at someplace like Best Buy ??
Then you'll know.

I would never install any software that comes with a Camera.
Most of the fixes for Easy Share problems here at TSG ... Involve removing it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

PS ....
It would help if we knew the model number of the Kodak ... 
and the Make and Model number of your Computer.

If you're running W98 ... It will probably require a USB driver.
WXP or Vista should work ... just plug it in.

I can run either of 3 different Camera types ... using the freeware Irfanview.
http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

dcb001 said:


> I understand that, but I want to make sure that it isn't my pc's fault that the camera itself isn't working.


While it's not out of the question I would doubt it's the computers fault... It's much more apt to be the camera itself or something you have not got quite right...

plugging the usb cable from the camera to a friends XP computer should answer that quickly... remember NO software should be needed...


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Noyb said:


> PS ....
> It would help if we knew the model number of the Kodak ...
> and the Make and Model number of your Computer.





dcb001 said:


> XP Pro SP2 (can't repair from sp1 disc)
> Camera is a Kodak M853
> The manual is useless, but I did check to make sure the mode was correct.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

TX .. I missed that ... More coffee probably required.


----------



## dcb001 (Dec 27, 2007)

Well now the computer isn't recognizing my Nano at all, no matter which usb its in.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Right Click "My Computer" .. choose .. Manage > Device Manager > (+) Universal Serial Bus Controllers ...
Any yellow exclamation marks show up ??


----------



## dcb001 (Dec 27, 2007)

No, but when I reset the Nano it was fine.


----------



## dcb001 (Dec 27, 2007)

I just received this email from Kodak. I should add that I called their tech support line yesterday and was disconnected after being on hold for 38 minutes.

Thank you for your recent visit to the Kodak Web site and question about having difficulty installing the Kodak EasyShare software because you are getting a tri-code error 1601x17x2951053040x.

We apologize for the inconvenience this issue has caused you. Rest assured that we will be more than willing to assist you.

The error code you reported means that the EasyShare installer experienced a problem because the Windows Installer program failed to load a required file. As a resolution, please try to perform the steps I have outlined below.

Note: After completing Part 1, try to install the software again. If you still cannot install EasyShare, go to Part 3.

Part 1:

1. Select Start > Run.
2. In the Open box, type msiexec /unreg, then click OK.
3. When this process is complete, select Start > Run.
4. In the Open box, type msiexec /regserver, then click OK.
5. Reinstall the software.

Part 2:

Install the latest version of Kodak EasyShare software.

1. Connect to the Internet and open your Internet Explorer.

2. Go to http://www.kodak.com/go/easysharesw

3. Click on `Download it now, It's free` button on `The new Kodak EasyShare software v6.4`.

4. Under Operating System, select Windows XP on the drop-down menu.

5. Click the Download button beside Kodak EasyShare software.

6. Click Run option to install the EasyShare software, and then follow the next instructions.

7. On the installation option, choose Custom, click Next.

8. Make sure that all components will be installed, click Next.

9. Follow the next instructions and restart your computer once the installation is done.

Part 3:

Go to www.support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;315346 and follow the instructions given there. Then reinstall the EasyShare software.

If you encounter an issue in the future with your Kodak product or Kodak EasyShare software, we have created a special feature that should get you the service you need. You may click on the URL below to access this feature.

The ITG, or Interactive Troubleshooting Guide, is a step by step process that will help you get your camera / printer dock in for service or provide software answers and fixes.

--

I entered "msiexec /unreg" and nothing happened.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Where'd you get the Camera from ??
Installing the software should not be required .. therefor not the problem .. but may have caused it.

Are you trying to run it from a "dock"

I was looking around and saw some Camera menu setups ... like .. Email .. Share .. etc ..
I had an older camera .. And I had to set it to operate as a USB device.
I'm wondering if it's a camera setup problem.


----------



## dcb001 (Dec 27, 2007)

The camera is working properly now. My Windows Installer was corrupt and after I repaired it and restarted, EasyShare installed. The manual neglected to say that in addition to being set on "Auto," the camera also had to be turned on. I assumed the green light indicated that it turned it on for me, just as my last camera did.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Great ... But if you use Easy Share, you might be asking for more problems.
Can you access the camera from "My Computer" ... and run it as if it were just another Drive ??


----------



## dcb001 (Dec 27, 2007)

It does not show up on My Computer or as an import on Picasa yet.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Easy Share is an organizer &#8230; and so is Picasa.
Easy Share stores the pictures where it wants .. and it must know where the pictures are.
Many of the problems seen here .. Easy Share forgets where it puts them .. or looses them.

I prefer to do my own organizing .. So I know where the pics are, and can back them up.
There&#8217;s better (faster) Viewing and Editing software.
Learn how to use your computer (manually) .. And you can operate any Camera.
I occasionally have to access a HP, Sony and Canon camera .. and even played with a Kodak once.

Not being able to see the camera in &#8220;My Computer&#8221; would be major problem for me &#8230; 
But there&#8217;s many who use Easy Share and like it.

I&#8217;m wondering if this is still a camera setup problem.


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

dcb001 said:


> The manual neglected to say that in addition to being set on "Auto," the camera also had to be turned on. I assumed the green light indicated that it turned it on for me, just as my last camera did.


The manual may have neglected to tell you, but I did... LOL

Glad it's working

PP


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Just uninstall Easy Share and use Picasa.
I think you have to dump Easy Share before Picasa works properly, but it should still show as a drive.


----------



## MickeyMouse (Feb 7, 2004)

Well, I am definitely no authority on this issue but I do love Kodak Easy Share program---you might try www.kodak.com/go/easysharew. then trouble shooting: www.kodak.com/go/itg. When I experienced a problem I email them and they sent me a whole page on how to fix the problem. I just looked it up: Here is what it says: To run the Repair utility: start--control panel-add/remove programs--2.Select Kodak EasyShare software--3. For Windows XP click change ---4.When the Setup Wizard dialog box appears, click Next. 5.Select Repair, and then follow the on-screen instructions.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

The nice thing about Picasa is you never have to email them because it always works.


----------



## dcb001 (Dec 27, 2007)

I would use Picasa, but again, I can't get my pc to recognize the camera as a removable drive.


----------



## papa.bear (Jan 22, 2008)

dcb001 said:


> I would use Picasa, but again, I can't get my pc to recognize the camera as a removable drive.


hi there, sorry to post in a (recently) dead thread but i am having exactly the same problem. i managed to get easyshare installed alright, but i want to use picasa to manage my photos. however, i also cannot get my computer to recognise my kodak m853 as a disk drive. it simply doesnt appear in windows explorer, despite it being turned on and me having all the drivers. it wont appear in picasa either, so im forced into using easyshare.

anyone managed to make any headway into this problem, short of buying an SD card reader and using that instead of the camera to transfer files? cheers


----------



## papa.bear (Jan 22, 2008)

after a bit more research into the problem, i found this on the picasa support site http://picasa.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=11154 :

"Some cameras, particularly Kodak, have made the import process proprietary to their software. In some cases, it will not be possible to import photos directly from your camera to Picasa. In these situations, you can use the manufacturer's software to import the photos to your hard drive, and as long as the Picasa folder manager is set to "Scan Always" on the import locations, the photos will still appear automatically in Picasa."

so basically, kodak is playing silly games in order to make us use easyshare. stink. still, i just use easyshare to import and picasa for everything else.

anyway, if anyone finds a workaround id be very interested to hear about it


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

This is one reason easy share sucks big time.
All the Kodaks I've seen, however (I haven't seen them all) still show up as a disk drive in the Picasa import dialog.


----------



## dcb001 (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine still doesn't appear as a drive after all this time and occasionally (like now) it won't work when it's plugged in the USB.


----------



## Diskonekted (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey there,

I've just set up a computer for a user who has previously used the Kodak EasyShare software and would like it set up on their computer. Although I'm not a fan of it myself and the computer come pre-installed with Picasa, the customer wants what the customer wants.

The OS is Visa Business SP1, and the software wouldn't install, getting about halfway through and spitting up the error which read something like 120x101x12002x. I unistalled the anti-virus and turned off the firewall, but in the end I had to by-pass the proxy server to get it to install correctly.

This is what worked for me and hopefully it will work for someone else.

Cheers.


----------

